# Any idea how much to fix bazooka?



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

I need a drive dog replacement and I have a pretty major leak out of the pulley for the creaser wheel..


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

And...


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Not too bad of a fix, gonna need to get a new dog and push rod possibly http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/DrywallMaster-Taper-Head-Parts/
Purple package at the bottom for the dog.

Then watch the columbia videos, shows disassembly and rebuild
http://www.columbiatools.com/technical-support/videos.html


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Philma Crevices said:


> Not too bad of a fix, gonna need to get a new dog and push rod possibly http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/DrywallMaster-Taper-Head-Parts/
> Purple package at the bottom for the dog.
> 
> Then watch the columbia videos, shows disassembly and rebuild
> http://www.columbiatools.com/technical-support/videos.html


Add the green parts pack to seal up the leaks or just buy the nyliners and washers ( showed in green ) 

Drive dog $133
Rebuild kit $40
Total $177


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Maybe you can contact Drywall master http://www.drywallmastertools.com/parts.php

Your zook don't look too old, do you have someone like a 2bjr working with you:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Or send it to 2buckcanuck junior to fix


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Maybe you can contact Drywall master http://www.drywallmastertools.com/parts.php
> 
> Your zook don't look too old, do you have someone like a 2bjr working with you:whistling2:


No but I think I might be 2buck jr's american cousin haha. I'm hard on my tools, but I paid for them :-b


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> Or send it to 2buckcanuck junior to fix


I'll re-write that so everyone understands what you mean - 

"Or send it to 2buckcanuck junior to *fux*" :whistling2:


----------

